

Canvas, Sound, scrolling, webgl demo - kkapelon
http://www.soleilnoir.net/dreamon/

======
a3n
Cool.

Made my laptop's fan cry.

Each scroll appears to create a new entry in browser history. Merely scrolling
the page N times creates N entries.

